# Server project - capability?



## Moxyspirit (Sep 8, 2012)

New to FreeBSD. I am currently using PfSense and freeNas. 

I want to be more green. I want to build two boxes using FreeBSD.

I need each box to be a firewall router and NAS. Main box will be used at a business, the other at business owners home.
I want the two boxes to talk to each other for syncing of the backups. I want redundant backups, one of them offsite. This is backing up quickbooks database, cad/cam and txt files from windows base computers. Not a ton of data.

I plan on using the business box for a mp3 player plugged into the VoIP system.

Is the the way to go using freebsd? Or should I build separate boxes?

Thanks in advance.

Moxie


----------



## atmosx (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello,

It's a good security practice to separate the file server from the "router/firewall". However, you can achieve easily all of the above using OpenVPN which is flexible and easy to implement, or IPSEC if you feel ready to dive into a less flexible but probably more secure implementation of VPN.

For the backups I'd use rdiff-backup or duplicity (if for additional security if needed). Not sure how are they gonna run with Cygwin under Windows. I'm pretty sure though you can achieve scheduled backups under windows with rdiff-backup, although a solution like DeltaCopy might seem more suitable for windows as it runs natively.

I get that what needs to be backed up are windows files that will be channeled through VPN.

What does it mean exactly '_more green_' Green like that?


----------



## Moxyspirit (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks atmosx for the input. Green meaning less power usage. If I could bundle everything in a box and run 24/7 I would use less power.


----------



## atmosx (Sep 9, 2012)

If you carefully make a list of the needed software, than you might find a hardware solution that could really "Green enough". 

Most of the things you mentioned, could run on a bifferboard, except from IPSeC I guess. 
You can also get a Raspberry Pi or if you need more power a mini-itx small pc that will run as a server.

Another very good and probably most suitable solution is a Soekris router to which you can add hardware accelerators.

There are tons of boards that could act as headless low power consuming devices for firewalling/filtering/streaming/acting as backup servers.

I have an ebox 3350mx, it's fanless I'm sleeping next to it, but I can't recommend it yet. It runs a many services though.


----------



## Moxyspirit (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks again atmosx,

I like the mini-itx form factor solutions and that is what i am running for my home pfsense. I like the intel atom 2500cce /w dual built in lan.

To Admin/moderator.....This does not belong in "hardware". I am/was asking a software question. 

My software question........Should I use freebsd as my firewall, router and nas. Is this a reasonable request of freebsd?

Atmosx has stated this is not a good practice.....firewall and server/nas should be separate hardware units for security purposes. If I build to separate boxes, i would lean toward pfsense and freeNAS.

thank you,

Moxie


----------

